# صناعة المبيدات الحشرية و المطهرات



## chemist.msayed (29 أبريل 2010)

اخوانى السلام عليكم سوف امدكم بتركيبات فعالة جدا فى المبيدات الحشرية و المطهرات و من عنده اضافة يتفضل بالمشاركة حتى تعم الفائدة
تركيبة فعالة للقضاء على النمل
ماء ...................................................475 مللى
سكر..................................................450 جم
سلفات الثاليوم....................................27 حبة
عسل............................................1150 جم
 الطريقة نضيف السكر و السلفات و العسل على الماء ثم نغليه على نار و يصفى
ملحوظة هامة سلفات الثاليوم مادة سامة جداااااااا على الانسان رجاء توخى الحذر


----------



## agabeain (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى الحبيب
بس من نأتى بسلفات الثاليوم


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (30 أبريل 2010)

وايضا العسل ابيض ام اسود


----------



## chemist.msayed (30 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم / اخى محسن مادة سلفات الثاليوم موجودة فى شارع الجيش عند شركات مثل مصر الكيماوية / مراوان ............... نوع العسل هو الاسود الارخيص جداااااااااااااااالدرجة الثالثة و الله الموفق


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (30 أبريل 2010)

chemist.msayed قال:


> اخوانى السلام عليكم سوف امدكم بتركيبات فعالة جدا فى المبيدات الحشرية و المطهرات و من عنده اضافة يتفضل بالمشاركة حتى تعم الفائدة
> تركيبة فعالة للقضاء على النمل
> ماء ...................................................475 مللى
> سكر..................................................450 جم
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذا الموضوع الهام جدا ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (8 أبريل 2011)

هل هذة التركيبة مثل تركيبة ماكس كلير ارجو الافادة


----------



## م / محمد عوض (2 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود ونود كيف تستخدم


----------



## احمد ابو ندي (4 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
مشكور يااخي علي الافادة لانها نفعتني في مجالي وهو المنظفات
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (8 سبتمبر 2011)

هل التركيبة سائلة ام تشكل مظهر العجينة مع الشكر وطريقة الاستخدام


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

dr\gamalelden قال:


> هل هذة التركيبة مثل تركيبة ماكس كلير ارجو الافادة


هذه التركيبة ليست تركيبة الماكس كيلر وتركيبته سأقوم باذن الرحمن بكتابتها الاسبوع القادم


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

